# no overflow on tub



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

have a customer who's house was built in 20's or 30's. this is a tub only no showerhead. The tub spout is located where the overflow should go so it is below spill line. I've seen this before with improper tub/valve set-ups on claw foot tubs but not a standard one. Anyone know what timeframe overflows became code? just wondering.

If I could find my adapter I show pic's but I have misplaced.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

You have the one where the tub valve has 3 handles but the center one controls the drain...

This is the type for a standing waste on a clawfoot...










My guess it was sometime in the 30's....
never seen one newer than that....


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

If I remember correctly it was two handle spout and plug that fits in drain but I will double check it's been a couple of weeks since I started this job. and they weren't ready for me to re-plumb tub yet. It's a bear to get at access panel is in kitchen cabinets and other access is in corner but laundry tub is in the way. PLus they are borderline hoarders. No wonder no other plumbers gave them a bid:whistling2:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

In that case the mechanism is probably long gone...

Usually a center handle activates the drain by raising and lowering a tube in the center of the standing waste drain.

The center tube seats into the drain and seals it allowing the tub to fill, if the tub is overfilled the water spills over the top of the tube as the overflow.

The spout usually has a clamp that goes around the standing waste tube inside the wall...


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

You're describing what is called a "Chinese drain".


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Here ya go...

The AAV is definitely not original. The lead waste for this upstairs bathroom was replaced with copper a few years ago. Date stamp on the pedestal lav is 1895. The home was built in 1905.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Here ya go...
> 
> The AAV is definitely not original. The lead waste for this upstairs bathroom was replaced with copper a few years ago. Date stamp on the pedestal lav is 1895. The home was built in 1905.


 I use to see those for sale all the time in our local 2nd use/salvage stores until brass and copper scrap prices went through the roof.

Kind of a shame to see such unique fixtures melted down for scrap.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> Here ya go...
> 
> The AAV is definitely not original. The lead waste for this upstairs bathroom was replaced with copper a few years ago. Date stamp on the pedestal lav is 1895. The home was built in 1905.


Yep! That's zackly what I was talking about... :thumbup:

Those drains can be fun to snake.... :yes:
I get them passed off to me all the time... :laughing:


----------



## woberkrom (Nov 19, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Here ya go...
> 
> The AAV is definitely not original. The lead waste for this upstairs bathroom was replaced with copper a few years ago. Date stamp on the pedestal lav is 1895. The home was built in 1905.


Where is the vacuum breaker on the tub spout?


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Here ya go...
> 
> The AAV is definitely not original. The lead waste for this upstairs bathroom was replaced with copper a few years ago. Date stamp on the pedestal lav is 1895. The home was built in 1905.


What makes you think that AAV is not circa 1895?!? :laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

U666A said:


> What makes you think that AAV is not circa 1895?!? :laughing:


I dunno if they did or didn't. But IF they did, you can bet your sweet bippy it would have been brass, not plastic.

I know who would know. I think I saw _*"OldSchool was here"*_ written inside the wall.


----------



## woberkrom (Nov 19, 2010)

I was on vacation, so I didn't have access to my pictures. Here's my contribution to the thread.

http://imgur.com/K2Hy0l&100UN&5QE9M

http://imgur.com/K2Hy0&100UNl&5QE9M

http://imgur.com/K2Hy0&100UN&5QE9Ml


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> I dunno if they did or didn't. But IF they did, you can bet your sweet bippy it would have been brass, not plastic.
> 
> I know who would know. I think I saw "OldSchool was here" written inside the wall.


Too bad he will never read this post... He must be "too busy" for us commoners again . :laughing:


----------

